# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  تبدیل متن داس به ویندوز

## nasseritemp

سلام دوستان.
لطفا در مورد تبدیل کارکترهای موجود در متن داس یا tableهای dbf به کاراکترهای قابل خواندن در ویندوز من رو راهنمایی کنید.
مثال: پ„پˆپي©،“¢‘ھ - ü¨‏ن ‎‘ىچ0000015690000پƒˆ‰/€ˆ/€†0
با تشکر

----------


## sh2007

دوست من هنوز كسي به اين مسايل مطرح شده نتونسته پاسخ بده

----------


## singel

دوستان عزیز من یه dll برای اینکار اینجا میزارم تبدیل *متن ویندوز به داس* و *بلعکس*
*اگر مشکلی در راه اندازیش داشتید بگید چون تست شده100% جواب میده*

----------


## nasseritemp

> *اگر مشکلی در راه اندازیش داشتید بگید چون تست شده100% جواب میده*


ممنون ازراهنمایی شما دوست عزیز.
لطفا یک مثال هم در این مورد ارایه کنید.در ضمن این dll به VS2008 اضافه نشد ولی به VS2003 اضافه شد.

----------


## b.mahsa

dll تون رو اول register كنيد بعد . اضافش كنيد. REGSVR32 pass\name._dll_

به اين تاپيك سر بزنيد. مشكل قبلا حل شده. 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=223419&page=2

اگر سوالي بود در خدمتم.

----------


## sh2007

بهترنيست بجاي گذاشتن dll الگوريتم برنامه تشريح بشه.ماهيگيري رو ياد بديد نه . . .

----------


## nasseritemp

> dll تون رو اول register كنيد بعد . اضافش كنيد. REGSVR32 pass\name._dll_
> 
> به اين تاپيك سر بزنيد. مشكل قبلا حل شده. 
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=223419&page=2اگر سوالي بود در خدمتم.


من برای یه dll خاص از روشهایی که شما گفتید استفاده کردم ولی خطاهای زیر رو داد. لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## amirsadeghi

تا حالا شده این فایلها رو تو داس با یه فارسی ساز ببینی
ببینی دقیقا توش چی هست؟
از داس به ویندوز خیلی سادس. فقط کافیه یه بار با یه فارسی ساز محتوبات فایل رو تو داس ببینی
از ویندوز به داس یکم سخت میشه.

مثلا حرف "چ" در ویندوز دارای یک کد ولی در داس دارای 4 کد می باشد ( "چ" ، "ـچ" ، چـ" ، ـچـ") 
توی داس با هرکدوم از این 4 تا کد برخورد کردی کافیه "چ" رو تو ویندوز بزاری
ولی برعکسش تو ویندوز اگه با "چ" برخورد کردی باید ببینی کدوم یکی از 4 تا کد "چ" تو داس رو باید بزاری...

----------


## nasseritemp

> دوستان عزیز من یه dll برای اینکار اینجا میزارم تبدیل *متن ویندوز به داس* و *بلعکس*
> *اگر مشکلی در راه اندازیش داشتید بگید چون تست شده100% جواب میده*


این dllها وقتی متن رو از excel یا فایل dbf میخونیم جواب نمیده(convert.dll و w2d_d2w.dll)
این هم فایل Excel

----------


## b.mahsa

من قبلا با همین dll خروجی گرفتم. مشکلی نداره.
کدی رو که باهاش این خروجی رو گرفتی بزار. شاید مشکل از کد باشه.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

می تونی از کلاسی که تو تاپیک زیر گذاشتم هم استفاده کنی:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=258011

----------


## nasseritemp

> من قبلا با همین dll خروجی گرفتم. مشکلی نداره.
> کدی رو که باهاش این خروجی رو گرفتی بزار. شاید مشکل از کد باشه.


  اگه امکان داره شما فایل excel ای که گذاشتم رو کانورت کنید و کدش رو Up کنید

----------


## b.mahsa

> اگه امکان داره شما فایل excel ای که گذاشتم رو کانورت کنید و کدش رو Up کنید


فایل Exell رو به چی convert کنم؟ 
فایل excell شما رو رو دیدم. 
خروجی dbf ه ؟ 
میخواین dbf رو به من بدین . من براتون خروجی بگیرم.

----------


## nasseritemp

> فایل Exell رو به چی convert کنم؟ 
> فایل excell شما رو رو دیدم. 
> خروجی dbf ه ؟ 
> میخواین dbf رو به من بدین . من براتون خروجی بگیرم.


 منظور من این بود که دیتا سورستون را فایل excel قرار بدید و فیلدهای اونو تبدیل کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## b.mahsa

من فیلد ها رو تبدیل کردم. ولی اطلاعات واقی به نظر نمیاد.
این تبدیل شدشه.
8000001,ژقزë ,ضبخلشزëبل,هنه,ون/هم/وهنم ,يم/نم/هينم 

یا بر اثر تبدیلی که شما اول روش انجام دادید به هم ریخته. یا فایل کلا اطلاعات واقعی نداشته. در هر  صورت اگر اصل فایل رو uploadکنید بیشتر میتونم کمکتون کنم.
موفق باشید

----------


## sh2007

دوستان بهتر نيست كدهاي تبديلي رو در داس بدونيم يعتي حرف الف توي داس چه كدي داره بعد خودمون اونو تبديل كنيم

كسي نيست بدونه كه توي داس حروف و كاركترها رو چطوري كدش رو تشخيص بديم با استفاده از چه دستوري

----------


## b.mahsa

دوست عزيز من فايل شما رو  convert كردم. دقيقا همون چيزي رو بركردوند كه شما تو محيط Foxpro ميبينيد. كه البته data واقعي و قابل فهم نبود. مشكل از dbf ه . شايد كد پيج شما ايران سيستم نيست.
dbf اي كه upload كردين رو باز كنيد تو محيط foxpro . داده هاتون رو ببينيد. 
اين data شماست

01,ذغïز غزلاعè ,
02,ذغïز عèفèذë ,
03,لافزف ,
04,غ لاز ëلاتèغ لاè ,
05,پفف ذ ëف عغ لاس ,
06,غèزظ غ غèغ ,
07,╪زëف ظ ╪زëف ش ق ,
08,ذزقغ ,


به نظر من اول تو تالار foxpro مشكلتون رو مطرح كنيد . مشكل بانك كه حل شد . بانك رو اينجا بزاريد تا convert كنيم.
موفق باشيد

----------


## b.mahsa

> دوستان بهتر نيست كدهاي تبديلي رو در داس بدونيم يعتي حرف الف توي داس چه كدي داره بعد خودمون اونو تبديل كنيم
> 
> كسي نيست بدونه كه توي داس حروف و كاركترها رو چطوري كدش رو تشخيص بديم با استفاده از چه دستوري


ميتونين يه فايل درست كنيد. شامل تمام حروف باشه(توي يه جدول) . اون رو بدون اينكه font رو فارسي كنيد تو foxpro باز كنيد .معادل هر حرف رو ميبينيد.

----------


## amirsadeghi

> دوستان بهتر نيست كدهاي تبديلي رو در داس بدونيم يعتي حرف الف توي داس چه كدي داره بعد خودمون اونو تبديل كنيم
> 
> كسي نيست بدونه كه توي داس حروف و كاركترها رو چطوري كدش رو تشخيص بديم با استفاده از چه دستوري


والا ما هم از اول همینو گفتیم. کسی استقبال نکرد ما هم بیخیال شدیم
من قدیما یه برنامه با وی بی نوشته بودم که اینکارو میکرد و هم بالعکسش

----------


## singel

سلام دوستان ببخشید من خیلی سرم شلوغ بود یه مدت نتونستم بیام سر بزنم



> لطفا یک مثال هم در این مورد ارایه کنید.در ضمن این dll به VS2008 اضافه نشد ولی به VS2003 اضافه شد


عزیزم این سورس با 2008 برای شما و کسایی که نتونستن این رو راه بندازن

----------


## singel

> تا حالا شده این فایلها رو تو داس با یه فارسی ساز ببینی
> ببینی دقیقا توش چی هست؟
> از داس به ویندوز خیلی سادس. فقط کافیه یه بار با یه فارسی ساز محتوبات فایل رو تو داس ببینی
> از ویندوز به داس یکم سخت میشه.


بله من با فاکس پرو فایل ها رو چک کردم و درست کار میکنه




> این dllها وقتی متن رو از excel یا فایل dbf میخونیم جواب نمیده(convert.dll و w2d_d2w.dll)


ببینید دوستان یه توضیح در مورد dll بدم این dll فقط برای استفاده از متن هایی که با ایران سیستم فارسی ساز شده اند کار میکنه و همینجور برعکس یعنی متن های ویندوز را به متن های ایران سیستم تبدیل میکنه ، حالا مطمئن هستید که این فایل شما با کد پیچ ایران سیستمه مثلا کد پیچ سایه نیست؟

----------


## sh2007

ظاهرا دوستان نمي خوان درباره چگونگي شناسائي كدهاي كاراكترهاي داس صحبت كنن و فقط دنبال dll هستند دوستان كسي نمي دونه اين كدها رو چطوري بدست مي آريد كه تبديل انجام مي ديد

----------


## singel

> دوستان بهتر نيست كدهاي تبديلي رو در داس بدونيم يعتي حرف الف توي داس چه كدي داره بعد خودمون اونو تبديل كنيم
> 
> كسي نيست بدونه كه توي داس حروف و كاركترها رو چطوري كدش رو تشخيص بديم با استفاده از چه دستوري


خوب حالا شد ، من هم موافقم برای حسن انجام کار من یکسری اطلاعات در اختیارتون میزارم

*منظور از کد پیج چیست؟* 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=46570

----------


## singel

برنامه ای که بچه های فاکس پرو نوشتن اینه
معادل سازی کردن

FUNCTION CODE_Iran
Parameter Tmp_new_new
 *st2 = '‏ُ¨ھ÷î“ں›َê—¬،•ى®‌îژً  ‌'
 *st3 = 'üô§©ِي’‍ڑٌé–« ”ë­œکüï”œ'
 st2 = '‏ُ¨ھ÷î“ں›َê—¬،•ى®‌îژً  نè•‌'
 st3 = 'üô§©ِي’‍ڑٌé–« ”ë­œکüïùله”œ'
 st4 = 'üô§©ِي’‍ڑٌé–« ”ë­œک‘ّگ¢¤¥‎£¦وهâلâوùئ '
 st5 = 'èنûçمْهلùوâù'
 st6 = 'û‏ُ¨ھ÷î“ں›َê—¬،•ى®‌îژ  ¯èن'
 erab = 'ًٌٍَُِّْ'  && for erase erab
 ramz1 = 'بسمهتعالىرنجفقخوضصكتفيحذ  شد،ئزثطظغء"آگپژچ؟()' + erab
 ramz2 = '“¨ُû—نگَ‏¤÷›êى،ّ®¬î—ê  ں£ئھ¢ٹژ¥î¯àèڈ-چً•¦‌Œ)('
 tmp_new = ''
 tmp_old = Tmp_new_new
 DO WHILE .T.
   ata1 = AT(CHR(32),tmp_old)
   IF ata1=0
    IF BETWEEN(ASC(LEFT(ALLTRIM(tmp_old),1)),48,57) .and. BETWEEN(ASC(right(ALLTRIM(tmp_old),1)),48,57)
     tmp_old = fsis(tmp_old) 
    ENDIF 
    tmp_new = tmp_new + tmp_old
    EXIT
   ENDIF 
   _tmp_old = SUBSTR(tmp_old,1,ata1)
   tmp_old = STUFF(tmp_old,1,ata1,'')
   IF BETWEEN(ASC(LEFT(ALLTRIM(_tmp_old),1)),48,57) .and. BETWEEN(ASC(right(ALLTRIM(_tmp_old),1)),48,57)
    _tmp_old = fsis(_tmp_old) + ' '
   ENDIF 
   tmp_new = tmp_new + _tmp_old
ENDDO 
tmp_new =  ' ' + Fsis(Chrtran(tmp_new, ramz1, ramz2))
tmp_new = traz_1(tmp_new)
tmp_new = stuff(tmp_new,1,1,'')
Return  tmp_new
*
Function traz_1
 Parameter trz
 trz = Strtran(trz, 'أ', 'ئگ')
 trz = Strtran(trz, 'إ', 'أگ')
 trz = Strtran(trz, 'ؤ', 'ئّ')
 trz = Strtran(trz, 'گَ', 'ٍ')
 m_alf = '°'
 Do Whil (m_alf$trz)
     n1 = At(m_alf, trz)
     a2 = Substr(trz, n1-1, 1)
     If (a2$'.ٹ ')
         trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, 'A')
     Else
         trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, '‏')
     Endif
     If addam
         Exit
     Endif
 Enddo
 trz = Chrtran(trz, 'A', m_alf)
 For i = 1 To Len(st2)
     m_st = Substr(st2, i, 1)
     Do Whil (m_st$trz)
         n1 = At(m_st, trz)
         a2 = Substr(trz, n1-1, 1)
         If (a2$'.ٹ ')
             trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, Substr(st3, i, 1))
         Else
             trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, 'A')
         Endif
         If addam
             Exit
         Endif
     Enddo
     trz = Chrtran(trz, 'A', m_st)
 Endfor
 m_alf = 'گ'
 Do Whil (m_alf$trz)
     n1 = At(m_alf, trz)
     a2 = Substr(trz, n1+1, 1)
     If (a2$st6)
         trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, '‘')
     Else
         trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, 'A')
     Endif
     If addam
         Exit
     Endif
 Enddo
 trz = Chrtran(trz, 'A', m_alf)
 If addam
     Return trz
 Endif
 m_ya = 'ü'
 Do Whil (m_ya$trz)
     n1 = At(m_ya, trz)
     a2 = Substr(trz, n1+1, 1)
     If (a2$st4)
         trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, '‎')
     Else
         trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, 'A')
     Endif
 Enddo
 trz = Chrtran(trz, 'A', m_ya)
 For i = 1 To 3
     m_stnew = Substr(st5, i, 1)
     Do Whil (m_stnew$trz)
         n1 = At(m_stnew, trz)
         a_pr = Substr(trz, n1-1, 1)
         a_ne = Substr(trz, n1+1, 1)
         Do Case
             Case (a_ne$st4+'وهâلù')
                 If (a_pr$'.ٹ ')
                     trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, Substr(st5, i+6, 1))
                 Else
                     trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, 'A')
                 Endif
             Case (a_ne$st2+'¯àنèمçûْ')
                 If (a_pr$'.ٹ ')
                     trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, Substr(st5, i+9, 1))
                 Else
                     trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, Substr(st5, i+3, 1))
                 Endif
             Otherwise
                 trz = Stuff(trz, n1, 1, 'A')
         Endcase
         If addam
             Exit
         Endif
     Enddo
     trz = Chrtran(trz, 'A', m_stnew)
     If addam
         Exit
     Endif
 Endfor
 Return trz

----------


## singel

اینم برای بچه های ویبی کار


Public Class DosToWinClass
    Dim A() As Byte = {141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146, 147, 148, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 156, 157, 158, 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164, 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171, 172, 173, 174, 175, 224, 225, 226, 227, 228, 229, 230, 231, 232, 233, 234, 235, 236, 237, 238, 239, 240, 241, 242, 243, 244, 245, 246, 247, 248, 249, 250, 251, 252, 253, 254, 255, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133, 134, 135, 136, 137}
    Dim B() As String = {"ا", "ئ", "ء", "ا", "ا", "ب", "ب", "پ", "پ", "ت", "ت", "ث", "ث", "ج", "ج", "چ", "چ", "ح", "ح", "خ", "خ", "د", "ذ", "ر", "ز", "ژ", "س", "س", "ش", "ش", "ص", "ص", "ض", "ض", "ط", "ظ", "ع", "ع", "ع", "ع", "غ", "غ", "غ", "غ", "ف", "ف", "ق", "ق", "ك", "ك", "گ", "گ", "ل", "ل", "ل", "م", "م", "ن", "ن", "و", "ه", "ه", "ه", "ي", "ي", "ي", "ي", "0", "1", "2", "3", "4", "5", "6", "7", "8", "9"}
    Dim C() As Byte = {0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 1, 1, 0, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 1, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0}
    Private Function Conver_Type(ByVal AsciiCode As Byte) As String
        Dim I As Byte
        'Dim P As String
        If AsciiCode = 13 Then
            Conver_Type = vbCrLf
            Exit Function
        End If
        If AsciiCode = 10 Then Return Nothing
        For I = 0 To 76
            If A(I) = AsciiCode Then Exit For
        Next
        If I = 77 Then
            Select Case Chr(AsciiCode)
                Case ")"
                    Conver_Type = "("
                Case "("
                    Conver_Type = ")"
                Case Else
                    Conver_Type = Chr(AsciiCode)
            End Select
            Exit Function
        End If
        If C(I) = 2 Then
            Conver_Type = "لا"
            Exit Function
        End If
        Conver_Type = B(I) & IIf(C(I) = 0, String.Empty, Space(1))
    End Function
    Public Function Conver_To_Windows(ByVal Txt As String) As String
        Dim I As Integer
        Dim P As String = Nothing
        For I = Len(Txt) To 1 Step -1
            P = P & Conver_Type(Asc(Mid(Txt, I, 1)))
        Next
        Conver_To_Windows = P
    End Function
    Public Sub New()
    End Sub
End Class

----------


## sh2007

> اینم برای بچه های ویبی کار
> 
> 
> Public Class DosToWinClass
>     Dim A() As Byte = {141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146, 147, 148, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 156, 157, 158, 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164, 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171, 172, 173, 174, 175, 224, 225, 226, 227, 228, 229, 230, 231, 232, 233, 234, 235, 236, 237, 238, 239, 240, 241, 242, 243, 244, 245, 246, 247, 248, 249, 250, 251, 252, 253, 254, 255, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133, 134, 135, 136, 137}
>     Dim B() As String = {"ا", "ئ", "ء", "ا", "ا", "ب", "ب", "پ", "پ", "ت", "ت", "ث", "ث", "ج", "ج", "چ", "چ", "ح", "ح", "خ", "خ", "د", "ذ", "ر", "ز", "ژ", "س", "س", "ش", "ش", "ص", "ص", "ض", "ض", "ط", "ظ", "ع", "ع", "ع", "ع", "غ", "غ", "غ", "غ", "ف", "ف", "ق", "ق", "ك", "ك", "گ", "گ", "ل", "ل", "ل", "م", "م", "ن", "ن", "و", "ه", "ه", "ه", "ي", "ي", "ي", "ي", "0", "1", "2", "3", "4", "5", "6", "7", "8", "9"}
>     Dim C() As Byte = {0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 1, 1, 0, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 1, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0}
>     Private Function Conver_Type(ByVal AsciiCode As Byte) As String
>         Dim I As Byte
> ...


دوست من ممنون
ولي اين سابروتين Conver_Type كجاست 
و اسكي فاكس كجا هستن !

----------


## singel

سلام یک دیتابیس میزارم که معادل حروف تحت ویندوز مقابل معادل حروف در dos قرار داره
فقط تنها کاری که باید انجام بدین اینه که کد اسکی معادل حروف dos رو بدست بیارین
من قبلا این کار رو انجام دادم هر وقت پیداش کنم براتون آپ میکنم

----------


## davood-ahmadi

من قبلاً برای برنامه بیمه که تحت داس هستش اینکارو کردم و الان داره این کلاس در یک نرم افزار کار می کنه و هر ماهه خروجی می ده
این هم آدرس قبلیش :   

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...&postcount=128

----------


## nasseritemp

> من قبلاً برای برنامه بیمه که تحت داس هستش اینکارو کردم و الان داره این کلاس در یک نرم افزار کار می کنه و هر ماهه خروجی می ده


متاسفانه این کلاس هم جواب نداد. 
[


> دوستان بهتر نيست كدهاي تبديلي رو در داس بدونيم يعتي حرف الف توي داس چه كدي داره بعد خودمون اونو تبديل كنيم
> 
> كسي نيست بدونه كه توي داس حروف و كاركترها رو چطوري كدش رو تشخيص بديم با استفاده از چه دستوري


 


مثل اینکه باید همین کار رو انجام بدیم

----------


## sh2007

> متاسفانه این کلاس هم جواب نداد. 
> [
> 
> 
> مثل اینکه باید همین کار رو انجام بدیم


بايد همين كار رو انجام بديم ولي چطوري يه حرفه اي نيست كه كمك كنه لااقل يك كورسوئي نشونمون بده تا خودمون ادامه اش رو بريم

----------


## b.mahsa

> متاسفانه این کلاس هم جواب نداد. 
> [


دوست عزيز مشكل شما شما با بانكتونه نه convert كردن. ميخواي من يه بانك upload كنم ببيني به راحتي convert ميشه.
شما بايد ببيني مشكل بانكت چيه.... چه طوري ميتوني اون رو درست كني.

----------


## b.mahsa

> بايد همين كار رو انجام بديم ولي چطوري يه حرفه اي نيست كه كمك كنه لااقل يك كورسوئي نشونمون بده تا خودمون ادامه اش رو بريم


دوست عزيز مشكل شما رو متوجه نميشم. مشكل الان كجاست ؟
. ميخواين بدونين كه معدل هر حرف چيه تو داس؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
من تو پست 19 جواب اين سوالتون رو دادم.

----------


## sh2007

> دوست عزيز مشكل شما رو متوجه نميشم. مشكل الان كجاست ؟
> . ميخواين بدونين كه معدل هر حرف چيه تو داس؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> من تو پست 20 جواب اين سوالتون رو دادم.


با سلام
توي پست بيست كه اين متن بود


```
والا ما هم از اول همینو گفتیم. کسی استقبال نکرد ما هم بیخیال شدیم
من قدیما یه برنامه با وی بی نوشته بودم که اینکارو میکرد و هم بالعکسش
```

ضمنا توي اين تايپيك من مطلب قابل توجهي نديدم و اگه كسي لطف كنه و معادل كاركترهاي داس را در ويندوز بگويد ممنون مي شويم

----------


## sh2007

دوستان هنوز كسي حاضر نيست اين الگوريتمها رو بگويد 
زكات عمل آموختن است ما فقط دنبال الگوريتم هستيم يا يك نقطه شروع نه اينكه از دوستان توقع پروژه رو داشته باشيم

----------


## milad.biroonvand

> سلام دوستان.
> لطفا در مورد تبدیل کارکترهای موجود در متن داس یا tableهای dbf به کاراکترهای قابل خواندن در ویندوز من رو راهنمایی کنید.
> مثال: پ„پˆپي©،“¢‘ھ - ü¨‏ن ‎‘ىچ0000015690000پƒˆ‰/€ˆ/€†0
> با تشکر


سلام تو تاپیک های ایجاد شده توسط من نگا کن ، دقیقا همین چیزی رو که میخواستی را گذاشتم

----------

